# Mirth, Magic and Mischief en México



## Hypathya (Oct 11, 2009)

El viernes por la mañana, mientras hacía mis compritas de Style Black, Dazzleglas y DSquared2 en el Pro Store de Perisur, pregunté por esta colección asi como por los kits yé  estuches navideños. Me dijeron que llegarían a mediados de noviembre.

Si tengo más información respecto a una fecha más exacta, les estaré informando. Mientras tanto, espero que esto sea de utilidad a todos.


----------



## bgajon (Oct 23, 2009)

Yo creo que de esta colección sólo voy a comprar uno de los kits de cara. Las paletas de sombras no me convencen ya que compre 2 el año pasado, sobre todo que la de smokey eyes del año pasado para mi gusto es mejor de lo que se ve la de este. 
Pero siguen siendo buenas opciones para hacerse de muchos colores de sombra a buen precio.
De todas formas será genial verlas en vivo y seguramente se me antojara algo


----------



## Hypathya (Nov 1, 2009)

Ayer viernes por la mañana llamé a Pro Perisur preguntando por la fecha de lanzamiento de esta colección y me dijeron que para esta semana. Espero que así sea...


----------



## bgajon (Nov 8, 2009)

YA LLEGÓ, YA ESTÁ AQUÍ TODO!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Desde ayer sábado llegó Mirth, Magic and Mischief Colour Collection, Holiday Kits Collection parte I y II a MAC PRO Perisur y Parque Delta. 
Hoy domingo en Perisur tuvieron gran show de promoción. Toda la tienda por fuera estaba llena de sillas para maquillar a la que quisiera. Y claro TODAS las sillas estaban llenas!
También hubo una modelo alta y rubia muy guapa maquillada y vestida parecida a la imágen promocional y 2 modelos vestidos muy fresas tipo César Costa en sus tiempos mozos, con suéter y pantaloncitos blancos. 
Las maquillistas traen blusones alusivos al empaque de los estuches de los holiday kits. Estuvo muy lindo todo la verdad y como podrán imaginar lleno hasta el tope.
Lo único que me compré fue el Fab-racadabra Bronze Face Kit pero presiento que volveré por el kit de smoke and mirrors... 
Los kits de sombras y de cara (que son 2) cuestan $650, los kits de brochas $950 o algo así. Las somras mineralizadas cuestan lo mismo que en otras ocasiones $280 al igual que los mineralize blushes. Fue todo lo que averigüe de precios ya que estaba cada vez más lleno de gente vuelta loca con la colección.
Apúrense a adquirir lo que querían de esta colección ya que las cosas están volando (ya sé que siempre digo lo mismo, jajajaja). Al menos en Perisur como a la 1 pm que fui compré el último Fab-racadabra Bronze Face Kit. 
Felices compras!


----------

